# What's the last picture of your dog on your cell?



## KatieToth (Jun 25, 2015)

As the title says.. Post yours


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

poor quality, but it is what it is...Gambit on the stool looking for food


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

The lighting is bad. But rosko and my youngest son trystan in the back of my truck.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

This is the last. I try to change them every month She's my little brown dirt cowgirl...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

This was Carly last night, banished to the mud room because she's in heat. 











And this is Russell, banished like a yard dog, because Carly's in heat, lol

My poor dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Today max wanted to me to save the stick that was frozen in the lake and put on his best puppy face


----------



## Jc Marie (May 2, 2015)

Just chilling


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Sleepy puppy trying to stay awake.


----------



## msklein (Sep 29, 2015)

*Looking a little barrel chested today?*


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

Here is Kaja, trying to clear the snow off her nose.


----------



## Cleanbug (Jan 3, 2016)

Here's Hendrix trying to chew his Nyla bone while Cajun is starting a bromance:joy:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

This was taken yesterday. This is the menu prep area of my kitchen. He apparently thinks it belongs to him!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## IronhorseRomo (Jul 20, 2015)

And this the last pic of my Heeler. She found the hamster my son got for his birthday. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

"Hurry up and take the picture " lol


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

*Attacking the bucket!*

Snow makes everything more exciting... even racing around with the chicken feed bucket!


And after all that action, nothing better than lying in the snow to cool off.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

This morning. They were both being nosey neighbors. Sorry it turned out sideways. Anyone know how to fix that?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

This morning, waiting (im)patiently for the freezing rain to stop so we can go hiking.

I like this thread, neat idea and fun pictures.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like it's been a couple of weeks since I took one.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

I was taking a picture of Kaya but Hades decided to photo bomb


----------



## Kellmurph001 (Nov 16, 2015)

The first one is the last picture and the second is the new onr


----------



## DSonnier (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

Truman being cozy with me


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo checking on his birds...he has taken them under his wing(so to speak)


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

Kellmurph001 said:


> The first one is the last picture and the second is the new onr


Love those ears!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Acuna (Jan 4, 2016)

My little shadow on a cold and windy day.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics all!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

A balmy January day


----------



## KatieToth (Jun 25, 2015)

Great pictures!


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Kirkiko said:


> I was taking a picture of Kaya but Hades decided to photo bomb


This totally made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

This photo taken a couple of days ago, and it is Blaze's way of begging me for something delicious. (I was eating bacon, sausages, and pancakes)


----------



## crystal708 (Dec 23, 2015)

My little love.


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

Cookie in a basket. She loves clothes baskets


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

horrible quality, but what the heck, Cujo II at Mom and Dads, crashed in front of the x-recycle ( or x-mas tree this year):


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Tried to take out the trash this past week:


----------



## JMJ (Nov 18, 2015)

*Jax - 14 months*







Our cheeky boy Jax sitting patiently in Daddy's car like a big boy!


----------



## Nate74 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Bandit


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

No privacy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

justine.diaz said:


> No privacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've heard of OCD, this is just so GSD. Look at the big one teaching the little one how to do it right. :wub:


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Bat Boy*


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Diesel


----------



## azapolya (Jan 5, 2016)

This is Ares today, playing in the snow. I would make the snowballs and he would carry them around and then destroy them. :snowing:


----------



## Miata313 (Nov 30, 2015)

Sundance


----------



## Lexicon002 (Jan 9, 2016)

Alayna. She's a little over 4 months old


----------



## Axel16 (Jan 10, 2016)

Axel (8 weeks old) hanging out with me while I was doing homework.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

mine is a video.
https://goo.gl/photos/ypyjPJ43aL1AUofc8


----------



## Mavi (Oct 29, 2015)

*She did the snow thing to herself, goofball!*


----------



## ArrArr (Nov 25, 2015)

Just back from a tiring day of play at the doggy daycare.


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Waiting for her walk lol


----------



## RubenZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Play time

Untitled by Ruben Zamora, on Flickr


----------



## Cleanbug (Jan 3, 2016)

At the vet getting rabies shot.


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

Taking a break from playing jolly ball. I can't believe he will be a year old in 5 days.


----------



## SteveInSacramento (Nov 12, 2015)

My first and last picture. First one was taken at the shelter where we adopted Ginger. The last was at our local dog wash.


----------



## fenny (Dec 30, 2015)

Got a squirrel sweater for Christmas.


----------



## DSonnier (Dec 19, 2015)

Bella took her first boat ride yesterday which also turned into her first swimming lesson. She did great.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pic! She looks great!


----------



## karma_ (Apr 23, 2012)

Hogging the couch, as usual.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

https://goo.gl/photos/R313tscD2BSzSY5P6

and we still have not repaired that couch leg from back when he was a tiny puppy


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Their first time together


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## DesertShep (Dec 29, 2015)

Post-bath.


----------



## Sheera67 (Mar 29, 2015)

Skye today


----------



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Wright (Dec 20, 2014)

*Louis*

You talkin to me?


----------



## Roger_Greaser (Jul 19, 2015)

out for a walk.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

These are kool!

GSD reality show.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## KyleD (Dec 19, 2015)

Izzy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## dkaii9 (Oct 7, 2015)

Awesome! Can't wait to see my pup grow as well


----------



## Sheera67 (Mar 29, 2015)

I know I've posted before , but this is now the last pic on my phone since then , lol


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

This was taken a few days ago. Both ears are up this morning!


----------



## Clay Hill (Jan 27, 2016)

*Quinn my first GSD*

Last cell phone pic....


----------



## Bevis (Sep 6, 2014)

Great pictures and like Vaks dog most. Do share more pictures of your dog.
Stones Sharp Accountants


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Sick boy (home from school :-( happy pup!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Mid-walk blurriness:


----------



## Ruger1106 (Feb 2, 2016)

13 weeks old today!


----------



## Albus (Sep 1, 2015)

10 months!


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

You cant see me lol


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

Mud pup


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

Mud buddy


----------



## GabbysWorld (Oct 6, 2015)

Tired at the tennis courts


----------



## JPurvis24 (Sep 16, 2015)

The back end of my black and tan male , and our working line sable puppy (11 weeks) Maya...exploring their surroundings, not really sure what they were doing.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My dogs munching on their toy hedgehog. I have to babysit making sure there is no involuntary hedgehog swapping going on


----------



## Tig (May 6, 2015)

Shepherd mix and brother lab


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Kaytay17 (Feb 1, 2016)

Loki playing in what little snow we had  (11 weeks old)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gambit playing like he's a cat


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

*Chrious to see what little ones eating ?*

Hope i managed to attach the pic?


----------



## msklein (Sep 29, 2015)

Tall, dark, and handsome.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow playing in the yard today.


----------



## Roger_Greaser (Jul 19, 2015)

Went for a hike.









Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pic!


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

You can't see as much of her as I'd like, but this is a pretty typical picture of Elva at 8 months... when I take a photo cos I'm laughing too much to tell her off!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Handsome Garrison


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Catch me if you can
Photo downloaded from camera to phone


----------



## Tilly801 (Jan 21, 2016)

Tilly (rescued pup) getting exposed to more humans at Walmart.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

❤


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

My pup Yana and her mentor Hottie at training yesterday.


----------



## Dalannex (Mar 1, 2016)

Stella Mae!


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

Samuel he will be a year on the 17th


----------

